# Lucky (Pics!) UPDATE



## ashesc212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here are some pics of Lucky that I took today. He is approximately 35" long already and about 3" wide in the widest spot when lying down.

The newspaper is 12".


























Thanks for looking!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

:shock: And that's the clutchmate to mine?! WOW!
Well, she eats what she wants, what more can I do? Oh well.
It'll be interesting to see how they all measure up here by end of summer.


----------



## jmiles50 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

Lucky's a STUD :roon


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

WOW!!! He's HUGE!!!! Great job!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

Thanks, everyone! He's a real cool tegu!


----------



## EG6 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

woow..lucky hugs...nice and healthy..lookin good


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

Thanks! This week he is 36" and almost a 3.5 lbs!!! He's growing so quickly and just doesn't want to stop haha.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

There must be something in that NJ water!! His parents are only 42" and about 3.75 lbs!


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*



DaveDragon said:


> There must be something in that NJ water!! His parents are only 42" and about 3.75 lbs!



LOL!!! I'm beginning to think so too! He just doesn't want to stop...

We feed him fish a lot and at first we were buying frozen packets and slicing it for him...then we realized that some of those packets were from China! Maybe that's it haha! JKJK I doubt that would be it but he is feeding on American fish these days.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

Any updates????


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

Holy cow. Looks like a female.


----------



## Dom3rd (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

Very nice looking Tegu


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*



LouDog760 said:


> Holy cow. Looks like a female.


Nope. Looks male to me. Has jowls just like his Father.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

good lookin GU


----------



## carcharios (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

If you really wanted to know the sex, couldn't you just look to see if he or she has studs by the vent? I would think this would be the easiest way to sex your tegus.


Carcharios


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

It would, but that Tegu has the small jowls just like his Father, the Mother doesn't have any. Here's an older pic of the 2 from the top. You can tell the male (top) from the jowls and a slightly longer snout.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*



DaveDragon said:


> LouDog760 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy cow. Looks like a female.
> ...




Are the jowls small on Blues?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

Yes, because they are smaller.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*

Your male the last time I saw some pictures, seemed to have some good sized jowls. Do you have any recent photos?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 35" already!!! (Pics!)*



LouDog760 said:


> Your male the last time I saw some pictures, seemed to have some good sized jowls. Do you have any recent photos?


I don't have many recent. His is on top protecting his girl.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n303/PinewoodDaddy/Blue Tegus/IMG_2326_.jpg


----------



## ashesc212 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 4' long (update)*

Hi Dave,

Yes I do have an update. Sorry I haven't been around in a while but I decided to go back for my MBA (while I wait for the economy to recover) and I've been really busy in this program.

So Lucky is 4' long and 3.5 lbs now. Here's are 2 pics of him with the dragons:












He's still being treated by a vet for the diarrhea issue. Unfortunately he has been on medicine for 2 months. The problem seems to be getting better but it's taking a while. His kidney and liver had some issues which was causing some sort of backup (I don't know all the technical details). His calcium to phosphorus ratio was off. That was surprising too, considering I supplement him with calcium all the time. However, the phosphorus was still too high relative to the calcium. 

I'll try to keep everyone updated more often.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't see the pics at work. 4 feet long!! He must have a tail a mile long!

That's a really odd condition he's got, it must be related to his diet or something local to you.


----------



## Tux (Jul 6, 2009)

ashesc212 what calcium supplement do you use?


----------



## ashesc212 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tux said:


> ashesc212 what calcium supplement do you use?



Rep-cal without D3


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 6, 2009)

ashesc212, you need to throw that stuff away, get some Repti-Calcium without D3 by zoo-med, it is much better stuff.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jul 7, 2009)

I used to use the Zoomed with D3 for one of my beardies. I thought it was making his urates too hard. -but I could have been over supplementing so I'll try to get my hands on some Zoomed w/o D3 for the tegu.

THanks for the advice.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

White Plains show coming up this Sunday!!! We'll be there for supplies.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ashesc212- How often does Lucky get out in the sun?


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 7, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> White Plains show coming up this Sunday!!! We'll be there for supplies.



what time are u going dave? that way we can meet up. =P hope to see you there


----------



## leoares27 (Jul 7, 2009)

i hope your tegu gets better!

can someone fix my display....it shows last post first...it drives me crazy...i need first post first!
my tegu is about 3feet 8inchs. close but no cigar lol


----------



## mrplatnium (Jul 7, 2009)

good looking tegu.....boy or girl?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Lucky is approx. 4' long (update)*



ashesc212 said:


> So Lucky is 4' long and 3.5 lbs now. Here's are 2 pics of him with the dragons:


WOW!! He's huge!!! He dwarfs the Dragons!! It's hard to believe has had any kind of problem. Maybe he's eating too much and it's overwhelming his digestive system? He's got to be the biggest Blue I've seen and he's only 8.5 months old!!! Most of the others I hatched are around 3 feet.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mr. Platinum - Lucky is a boy.

Bubbategu - he's out in the sun the majority of the day from Friday to Sunday. He also has a new T-Rex MVB.

Dave - he does have a big appetite! 

UPDATE: Good news - recent blood work came back and Lucky seems to be in the clear. All the negative values have been completely reversed. The vet wants him to stay on medicine for a few more weeks and then recheck the blood just to make sure he is stable. At this point the diarrhea is a result of the medicine, according the to doc.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2009)

More pics!!!!


----------

